# Mucous after peeing



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I've noticed the past few days after Hadley goes pee there is a string of mucousy discharge hanging from her girl parts. 

Should I be worried about this? I keep having to wipe her with a pet bath wipe after she pees cause it's kinda gross.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is she spayed yet? Might have something to do with coming into heat if not. Or could be puppy vaginitis. I think I'd ask the vet about it. It can't be normal.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

sounds like a little bit of puppy vaginites. My bitch did this a little bit until she had her first season, then it went away.

It can be treated, I personally wouldn't go the antibiotic road, though. You can use natural methods.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

She came from the SPCA spayed. She's 6-7 months old now. Do they only get puppy vaginitis if they are unaltered?

ETA: She's also had pee accidents in her crate the past two nights, when she'd previously been able to hold it. Guess that's a symptom as well. I guess we'll be going to the vet later today.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

no, I think they can get it after spaying, too.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

jesirose said:


> Do they only get puppy vaginitis if they are unaltered?
> 
> ETA: She's also had pee accidents in her crate the past two nights, when she'd previously been able to hold it. Guess that's a symptom as well. I guess we'll be going to the vet later today.


No, they can get it anytime, altered or not. I don't think it's strictly a puppy thing, either.

I dunno about mucous, but it sounds like you might have a UTI on your hands. A vet visit could be worth it, but try some plain yogurt too - just a couple of spoonfuls every few hours. The live cultures work magic on early-stage UTI's. And if it's not a UTI after all, then no harm done. Good luck!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Well the mucous was gone yesterday and this morning and no accidents over night. Since Sadie has such a sensitive bladder & whatnot I'm going to start them both on some daily yogurt I think just to be safe. 

If I see any more problems we'll head to the vet but it looks like Hadley is doing better today.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

don't get the yogurt with all the sugar, try to get the plainest stuff you can get. You don't want to feed it in case it's a yeast infection. ;-)


----------

